# Google- March teenager is a finalist in Cambridgeshire Young People ... - Cambs 24



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Cambs 24<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*March teenager is a finalist in Cambridgeshire Young People ...**Cambs 24*She was later diagnosed with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. However, she achieved A grades in all but one of her GCSE subjects and has raised nearly £7000 for *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

